# Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Zur Vogelgrippe vom LSFV SH



## Anglerboard-Team (22. Februar 2006)

> *Pressemeldung  LSFC - SH*
> 
> Angler sollten kranke oder verendete Vögel natürlich unberührt lassen, und sie sofort den jeweiligen bei den Kreisen angesiedelten Veterinärbehörden zur Ermittlung der Todesursache des Tieres melden. Durch die gute Kenntnis der Gewässer und Reviere sind gerade den Anglern die Rast- und Brutplätze der Vögel gut bekannt. Sie  können in ihren Revieren durch aufmerksames Beobachten einen wichtigen Beitrag zur Verhinderung der Ausbreitung des Vogelgrippe-Virus sorgen.
> 
> ...



Hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## cobyrueg (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Zur Vogelgrippe vom LSFV SH*



			
				Anglerboard-Team schrieb:
			
		

> Hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


Im Kampf gegen die Verbreitung der Vogelgrippe auf Rügen müssen jetzt auch die Angler Opfer bringen. Der Krisenstab hat für den Wieker Bodden und den Rassower Strom ein komplettes und unbefristetes Angelverbot verhängt  

Mfg Cobyrueg :c


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Zur Vogelgrippe vom LSFV SH*

Moin Moin ,
erst einmal klasse das sich der Landesverband S-H geäußert hat .
Thomas war es der einzigste Verband bisher oder haben auch schon andere sich geäußert ?



> Mit dem Ansteigen der Tagestemperaturen werden die Viren zudem zunehmend inaktiv


Das verstehe ich nicht so ganz . Bedeutet das bei 20 Grad + keine Gefahr bei 1 Grad - Gefahr ? Ich hab immer gedacht Viren brauchen Wärme und keine Kälte ;+ 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Zur Vogelgrippe vom LSFV SH*

Moin Moin ,
hab gerade mit Michael Kuhr gesprochen . Das Zitat zu dem ich eben gepostet habe ist richtig . *Der Virus kann bei Wärme in der Natur nicht überleben #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6  *. Also Frühling erwache und schicke uns Wärme , dann hat sich der Virus bald , jedenfalls für dieses Jahr ,erledigt



Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## esox_105 (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Zur Vogelgrippe vom LSFV SH*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> hab gerade mit Michael Kuhr gesprochen . Das Zitat zu dem ich eben gepostet habe ist richtig . *Der Virus kann bei Wärme in der Natur nicht überleben #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 *. Also Frühling erwache und schicke uns Wärme , dann hat sich der Virus bald , jedenfalls für dieses Jahr ,erledigt
> 
> 
> ...


 

Auch nicht ganz richtig, denn das Virus kommt ja ursprünglich aus Süd-Ost-Asien, wo es bekanntlich wärmer ist als hier. Bloß je wärmer die Umgebungstemperatur ist, desto kürzer ist die Zeit die das Virus außerhalb eines Wirtskörpers überlebt.


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Zur Vogelgrippe vom LSFV SH*

Moin Moin  ,


			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch nicht ganz richtig, denn das Virus kommt ja ursprünglich aus Süd-Ost-Asien, wo es bekanntlich wärmer ist als hier. Bloß je wärmer die Umgebungstemperatur ist, desto kürzer ist die Zeit die das Virus außerhalb eines Wirtskörpers überlebt.




Danke für die Aufklärung das wußte ich nicht . Verstehe ich es richtig , wenn es wärmer wird kann der Virus an toten infizierten Vögeln nicht mehr überleben und bei " gefrorenen " Tieren ja ?


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## esox_105 (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Zur Vogelgrippe vom LSFV SH*

Wie lange das Virus ohne lebenden Wirtskörper bei welcher Temperatur überleben kann weiss ich nicht. Das müßten eigentlich Virologen und andere Fachleute beantworten können.


----------



## Hummer (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Zur Vogelgrippe vom LSFV SH*

Bei 4 Grad Celsius hält sich das Virus im Vogelkot länger als 35 Tage, bei 37 Grad Celsius noch 6 Tage. Quelle Tagesspiegel

Petri

Hummer


----------



## marcus (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Zur Vogelgrippe vom LSFV SH*

Wie sieht es denn mit dem übrigen Seegebiet um Rügen aus?
Sind da auch Einschränkungen im Gespräch?


----------



## angelmanni (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Zur Vogelgrippe vom LSFV SH*

*Im Kampf gegen die Verbreitung der Vogelgrippe in Schleswig Holstein müssen dort jetzt auch die Hochsee-Angler  Opfer bringen? *

*Wie sieht es auf den Kuttern aus, die jeden Tag hinaus fahren ? *
*Wird dort bald auch ein  unbefristetes Angelverbot verhängt ?*


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Zur Vogelgrippe vom LSFV SH*

Moin Moin ,


			
				angelmanni schrieb:
			
		

> *Im Kampf gegen die Verbreitung der Vogelgrippe in Schleswig Holstein müssen dort jetzt auch die Hochsee-Angler  Opfer bringen? *
> 
> *Wie sieht es auf den Kuttern aus, die jeden Tag hinaus fahren ? *
> *Wird dort bald auch ein  unbefristetes Angelverbot verhängt ?*




Klares *Nein* wurde und wird zum heutigen Stand der Dinge auch nicht verhängt laut Bürgertelefon

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Acipenser (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Zur Vogelgrippe vom LSFV SH*



			
				Hummer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei 4 Grad Celsius hält sich das Virus im Vogelkot länger als 35 Tage, bei 37 Grad Celsius noch 6 Tage. Quelle Tagesspiegel


Ich habe dazu noch eine andere Info: http://www.n-tv.de/636224.html. Da heißt es: Im Kot erkrankter Tiere finden sich tatsächlich Vogelgrippe-Erreger. Allerdings in der Regel in geringer Menge. Außerdem überlebt das Grippevirus im Kot nicht allzu lange. Bei Sonnenschein stirbt es schon nach wenigen Stunden ab, bei bedecktem Himmel dauert es zumindest 24 Stunden.

An ein Angelverbot glaube ich auch nicht, obwohl ja schon die Aktion mit den Autoentseuchungsmatten schon eine reichlich abstruse Angelegenheit ist. Es gibt ja keine Dummheit, die ein Beamter nicht noch toppen könnte.

Gruß

Acipenser


----------



## Jui (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Zur Vogelgrippe vom LSFV SH*

Moin, moin Boardies,
Man soll die Pferde ja nicht scheu machen, aber hat von euch Boardies schon jemand etwas gehört, ob bei unseren dänischen Nachbarn dieser Virus schon aufgetaucht ist? Vielleicht war jemand in der letzten Zeit vor Ort und kann etwas dazu berichten? Bis zu unserem Dänemarkurlaub (Ebeltoft) ist es noch etwas hin, ( noch 76 x heia-machen ) aber Vorab-Infos schaden nur dem, der keine hat.Was meint Rumpelrudi? Er hat ja wohl meiner Meinung nach ´ne Menge Erfahrung .
Lasst bitte was hören (lesen).
Bis dahin
"Fanx a lot"
Jui


----------



## Hadley (18. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Zur Vogelgrippe vom LSFV SH*

Laut Berliner TAZ gibt es erste Verdachtsfälle
  in Dänemark (Ostsee )#c


----------



## Rosi (18. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Zur Vogelgrippe vom LSFV SH*

Knapp vor unserem Wohnwagen haben Spaziergänger vergangenen Sonntag einen toten Mäusebussard gefunden. Heute stand in der Zeitung, daß er die Vogelgrippe hatte. (Pepelow am Salzhaff) Jetzt stehen Schilder: Sperrgebiet. Aber kein Aktionismus, es darf trotzdem geangelt werden. 
Dafür habe ich den Jäger gesehen. Er muß streunernde Katzen suchen. 

Bei den vielen Vögeln im Haff, war klar, daß es uns erwischt.

Hier ist mal ein Bild


----------



## Rosi (18. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Zur Vogelgrippe vom LSFV SH*

Nochmal etwas näher


----------



## fette beute (18. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Zur Vogelgrippe vom LSFV SH*

haben bei  uns gestern ein toten marder gefunden.400 meter von mir weg.
irgendeiner hat gleich alarm gemacht  #d 
man wat fürn aufstand,is auch gleich durchs radio gegangen von wegen wahrscheinlich virusvergiftet und so.#d heute hab ich dann die entwarnung gehört alles ok is wohl nur so tot geblieben etc.#d
leute ich kann auf diese panikmache nur noch :v:v:v


----------



## Rosi (19. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Zur Vogelgrippe vom LSFV SH*

Der Mäusebussard war noch nicht tot als der Fischer ihn fand. Er konnte aber nicht mehr fliegen. Er befand sich auf einem Feldweg, weiter weg vom Wasser. Jetzt läuft die Freiwillige Feuerwehr dort Streife. Den Schutzanzug im Gepäck. Die anderen Vögel (Schwäne), die von Spaziergängern gefunden wurden, waren alle schon länger tot. Der Campingplatz ist ja fast ausgestorben bei diesen Temperaturen.
Vom Fund bis zur off. Mitteilung hat es eine Woche gedauert. Da wurde zuerst untersucht und dann berichtet. So rum ist das auch richtig. Der Marder ist wohl an Altersschwäche verendet
Wenn die Presse nicht so einen Rummel auf Rügen gemacht hätte, wären sicherlich nicht 900 000€ aufgelaufen. Ich finde es ungerecht, wenn der Landkreis Rügen nun auf diesem Euroberg sitzen bleibt!!


----------

